# Unable to post pictures



## rsnovi (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello,

A previous post convinced me to stop using tapatalk for the site and use the mobile website.  I really wish tapatalk was better supported though.

I am not able to post pictures using an iPhone with Safari and the mobile site.  I can select a picture and tell it to upload, but then nothing happens.  Like I didn't do anything.

I used to be able to upload via tapatalk, but now that tells me I don't have permission to post.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

Try ' Chrome' or 'Photobucket' JMHO


----------

